

Ask HN: Made a hack for musichackday, now getting meeting requests. Need advice - musicalthrow

I'm pretty young, and have some experience dealing with small business, but lately I've had three or four people from bigger corporations sending me emails asking to meet up and talk about collaborating. They aren't hackers like me, or tech VCs, they are music business people.<p>I just don't know what to expect. Is there anything I should or shouldn't do. Should I bring people with to these meetings? I was planning on open-sourcing the code but I feel like these guys will be the first people trying to talk me out of it.<p>Any guidance or help would be much appreciated.
======
homecoded
I don't really see a problem here. I think your are on a great path.

Well, talk to them. Just don't do something you don't feel like doing. If you
want to open-source your stuff do it. Put it under a business-friendly license
and there should be no worries.

I guess, they just saw a lot of potential in your abilities. They're probably
interested in powering up their work force a bit.

If you get a bad feeling about what they propose: don't do it. And don't make
any decisions on right the spot. Don't let the pressure get to you.

If you should bring people or not depends on what kind of meeting it really is
and what they want. Can you find out more about them? Well, they are talking
about collaborating, so I'm fairly sure you don't need to bring a lawyer IMHO.
I'd go alone.

